# كتاب " السر" وقانون الجذب يكشف اسرار الكتاب المقدس



## ashrafwadee (28 سبتمبر 2009)

هل قرأت كتاب "السر" او سمعت عنه؟ ان لم تكن سمعت عنه من قبل فلا مشكله فهذا الكتاب رغم ان ملخصه فى سطور قليله الا انه احدث جدلا كبيرا وحقق مبيعات كبيره جدا منذ يوم نشره فثمنه حتى الان تقريبا 140 جنيه مصرى 

هل تعرف عما يدور هذا الكتاب؟ 

يدور الكتاب الذى كُتب على يد الكثير من العلماء والمفكرين حول سر جديد وهو قانون "الجذب" وملخص هذا القانون كالتالى:

"انك تستطيع ان تفعل اى شىء ان كان عندك ايمان بانك تستطيع فعله" ويفسرون هذا القانون بانه قانون كونى طبيعى يسرى على الجميع مثل قانون الجاذبيه مثلا ويرجعون قوته الى الكون. فيقول الكتاب مثلا انك عندما تؤمن بانك قادر على فعل شىء معين يصدر منك تردد كونى معين يصل الى الكون يحرك الكون كله والظروف التى من حولك ليتحقق ماتؤمن انت به.

"اى انه بحسب ايمانك (مهما كان ماتؤمن به) يكون لك" وقد اشار الكتاب ايضا انك لا تسطيع ان تحقق هذا القانون بمجرد الاراده فمهما كنت تريد ان تفعل شىء معين فهذا غير كافى لتحقيق قانون الجذب فى حياتك فالاساس هو الايمان والثقه التامه بقدرتك على الشىء وسيكون لك.

عزيزى هل تؤمن بهذا الكلام؟ هل تصدق انه يمكن ان يكون فى حياتنا قانون هكذا؟ 

ان كنت لاتوافق على هذا الكلام وربما تثور ايضا وتقول ما هذا الكلام الفارغ... فانتظر قليلا..

فرغم ان الكتاب كُتب بواسطة علماء ومفكرين (لا اعلم ولكن فى الغالب ملحدين) ولكن تعال لنرى الى ماذا توصلوا ؟ نجدهم توصلوا الى ما يسمونه بالسر الاعظم وانهم يظنون بانهم كشفوه بعد ان كان غامضا على الجميع منسبين القوه المنفذه لهذا القانون لقوه كونيه لا يستطيعوا تفسيرها.

فتعال لننظر ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس....

"فقال لهم يسوع لعدم ايمانكم.فالحق اقول لكم لو كان لكم ايمان مثل حبة خردل لكنتم تقولون لهذا الجبل انتقل من هنا الى هناك فينتقل ولا يكون شيء غير ممكن لديكم. (مت 17 : 20 )" 

اعلم عزيزى انها آيه شهيره ومعروفه لدى الكثيرين لكن عن اى نوع من الايمان كان يسوع يتكلم فى هذه الايه؟ او بماذا نؤمن تحديدا؟

هل تعتقد ان الايمان الذى يتكلم عنه فى هذه الايه هو الايمان بدم المسيح الذى يطهرنا من كل خطيه مثلا؟ او مثلا انك اكون شخصا تقيا لى علاقه وشركة جيده مع الرب؟

او ان اؤمن ان يسوع يحبنى وصُلب من اجلى وانه قادر على كل شىء؟

ان كانت اجابتك على هذه الاسئله بنعم فحسنا قلت... فأى شخص له شركه بالرب ويخاف الله ويطيع كل وصياه مهما صعبت عليه ويخدم الرب من كل قلبه ويؤمن بصليب المسيح يسطيع ان ينقل جبل بايمانه اما غير اما الشخص غير المؤمن بصليب المسيح لا يسطيع وهذه الايه لا تنطبق عليه ولا يمكنه نقل جبل.

ولكن تعال لننظر ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس....


"كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم يا رب يا رب أليس باسمك تنبأنا وباسمك اخرجنا شياطين وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة. فحينئذ أصرّح لهم اني لم اعرفكم قط.اذهبوا عني يا فاعلي الاثم (مت 7 : 22 )" 

فماذا اذن؟؟؟؟؟ حتى الاشرار وفاعلى الاثم والذين يصرح لهم الرب انه لم يعرفهم قط يخرجون الشياطين ويصنعون قوات كثيره باسم يسوع؟

اليس هذا عجيبا كيف يقول لهم الرب يسوع انه لا يعرفهم رغم انهم استخدموا اسمه لصنع قوات كثيره.. فأين كان يسوع وهم يستخدمون اسمه؟ ولماذا منحهم القوه؟..... وان كانوا صانعى اثم وفى نظر الله خطاة فكيف استطاعوا استخدام قوته فى الوقت الذى نحن المؤمنين بدم المسيح والضامنين للحياة الابديه وننفذ وصايا الرب يسوع لانستطيع ان نستفيد من قوة الله فى حل مشكلاتنا وشفاء امراضنا..

فما هو المعيار اذن؟ ان كان الاشرار يستطيعون ان يستخدموا قوة الله فما الذى يميزهم رغم انهم فى النهايه كانت جهنم مصيرهم؟

الم تلاحظ ان الرب يسوع فى كثير من المعجزات التى اجراها قال عبارات مثل " ايمانك قد شفاك" او "ايمانك قد خلّصك" او "بحسب ايمانكما ليكن لكما"


هذا هو قانون الجذب "بحسب ايمانك ليكن لك" الذى توصل اليه العلماء بعد كل هذا الزمن وظنوا انهم اكتشفوا سرا جديدا ولم يكونوا يعلمون ان السر كان معلنا بين ايديهم منذ كتابة االكتاب المقدس فالله لم يخفى شيئا عنا والا ما فائدة ان يخلق الله شيئا للانسان ويخفيه عنه..

وتعال لاوضح لك الصوره اكثر... 

انت تعلم ان الله يحبك والاهم من ذلك ان الله عادل... ولكى يكون الله عادلا مع كل البشر فلابد من قوانين تنظم علاقته بالبشر فمثلا لو كان هناك شخصين يطلبون من الله طلبة معينه فإلى ايهما يستجيب الله؟ ماهو المعيار؟

هل من يبكى اكثر؟ هل من يطيل صلاته وينمقها باجود الالفاظ؟ هل من ينفذ وصايا الرب يسوع باخلاص اكثر؟ ام ان الموضوع لا معيار له والله يحابى بين الناس؟

فمن اهم القوانين التى تنظم العلاقه بين الله والناس هو قانون "بحسب ايمانك يكون لك"

ولا تتعجب عزيزى ان قلت لك ان هذا القانون تدور حوله المسيحيه كلها وبدونه تبطل المسيحيه كلها ويبطل عدل الله ايضا. وتعال لاريك اوضح واهم مثال..


يقول الكتاب المقدس...

لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية. (يو 3 : 16 ) 

وتعال لنتأمل الايه معا

الله احب العالم كله..... ولكن سينجو من الهلاك فقط من يؤمن به.....

فكيف ذلك اليس الله قادرا على كل شىء فلماذا لا ينجو من الهلاك كل الناس الذين احبهم الله وهم العالم كله؟

والاغرب من ذلك ان بالصليب قد غفرت خطايا الناس فعليا فى دم المسيح من يوم الصليب اى ان المسيح تالم من اجل فلان مثلا ومش بس كده ده الرب يسوع بيحب فلان ومش عاوزه يهلك طب ليه الشخص ده لازم يأمن بالصليب عشان ينجو من الهلاك؟

طب ماهو كده كده فعليا المسيح تألم عشانه وغفر خطياه هو شخصيا ليه مينفعش يخش السماء؟

والاجابه "بحسب ايمان فلان يكون له"

فرغم ان الصليب حقيقه والمسيح دفع ثمن خطايا الكل الا ان الانسان لا يحصل الا على ما يؤمن به. فان امن بدم المسيح استفاد من الدم ولن يهلك ولكن ان لم يؤمن لن يستفيد من الدم وسيهلك وكأن المسيح لم يصلب..


وحياتك ستكون كالتالى...

ان كان عندك ايمان بدم المسيح انه يطهرك من الخطيه وينجيك من الهلاك وفقط فبحسب ايمانك يكون لك

ن كان عندك ايمان بدم المسيح انه يطهرك من الخطيه وينجيك من الهلاك وانك قادر ان تشفى مرضك وتحل مشاكلك وتنقل جبالك من امامك لان الله خلق لك قانون الايمان فبحسب ايمانك يكون لك

ان كان عندك ايمان ان دم المسيح لا يمكنه تكفير الخطايا ولكن تؤمن بانه قادر ان يشفى مرضك ويحل مشاكلك فبحسب ايمانك يكون لك... ولكن بالطبع بعد حل مشكلاتك على الارض باسم يسوع ستذهب الى الجحيم فى النهايه لانك غير مطهر بدم المسيح

فقانون الايمان "بحسب ايمانك يكون لك" سيمنحك دائما ما تؤمن به حتى وان كنت غير مسيحيا على الاطلاق فلا تتعجب من نجاح الاشرار لان الله عادل ولايصنع استثناءات لقوانينه وقوانينه مطلقه تنفذ نفسها تلقائيا ما ان استوفت الشروط المطلوبه مثل قانون الجاذبيه لايفرق بين مؤمن وغير مؤمن والامراض وكل شى مضر او نافع حولنا.

يقول الكتاب المقدس...

"يشرق شمسه على الاشرار والصالحين ويمطر على الابرار والظالمين"

فكما ان خطايانا غفرت من يوم الصليب لكننا لا نستطيع ان نتمتع بالغفران الا بالايمان كذلك يا اخى حلول كل مشاكلك وشفاء كل امراضك موجود بالفعل لان الله يحبك ولا يريدك ان تعيش فى حزن والم ولكنه لايمكن ان يصنع استثناءات لقوانيه ويسلمك الشفاء او يحل مشكلتك بدون ايمان..

يقول الكتاب..

"فكانوا يعثرون به.واما يسوع فقال لهم ليس نبي بلا كرامة الا في وطنه وفي بيته. 58 ولم يصنع هناك قوات كثيرة لعدم ايمانهم"

هل تتصور انه من الممكن ان يكون المسيح نفسه موجودا امامك ولا يشفيك او يحل مشكلتك لو لم يكن لديك ايمان

ولكن انتظر فهذه ليست قسوه من الله او تعنت فى تنفيذ القوانين لاثبت لك ذلك اليك هذا السؤال؟


ان كان الله ينوى ان يصنع استثناء لقانون الايمان وينفذ شيئا للانسان بدون ايمان فا ايهما افضل ان يحل مشكلتك الارضيه بدون ايمانك او ينجى انسان من الجحيم الابدى بدون ايمانه بالصليب؟

ترى ايهما احب الى قلب الله؟ هل تعتقد ان الله يكون سعيدا كلما مات انسان والقاه الله فى الجحيم لانه لم يؤمن بدم المسيح؟

فالجحيم يدخله مئات ان لم يكن الاف يوميا رغم ان خطاياهم مغفوره فعلا لكن الله يلقيهم فى الجحيم رغم حبه لهم لانهم ليس لهم ايمان ان خطاياهم قد غفرت ومنهم اناس على خلق وعاشوا حياة على الارض مشرفه جدا وكانوا ربما فى اخلاقهم افضل من غيرهم كثيرا

فهل تعتقد انك لو بكيت فى صلاتك اكثر او بالغت فى تدينك او حتى نفذت كل وصايا الرب يسوع باخلاص ولكن ليس لك ايمان بان الله سيشفيك من مرضك انه سيشفيك او يحل مشكلتك؟

فهما فعلت ان كنت تريد قوة الله فاستخدم هذا القانون "بحسب ايمانك يكون لك" وعمم هذا القانون فى حياتك مع الله

وتذكر انك مهما كنت شخص مؤمن وتخاف الله ومهما بكيت فى الصلاه ومهما فعلت اعمال صالحه ومهما اعتصرك الالم

فالله يحبك ويشعر بك لا محاله ولكنه لن يساعدك بدون ايمان لانك وان كنت تتسال لماذا الله رغم انه يحبنى يتركنى لاتعذب فى مرضى او مشكلتى؟

والاجابه لان الله ايضا رغم محبته الفائقه الا انه يلقى بالمئات فى الهاويه يوميا ومبيقلش معلش نفوت لده او اصل ده كان كويس بسبب عدم ايمانهم فكل من يدخلون الهاويه الله يحبهم وغفر خطاياهم فى الصليب وتألم من اجلهم لكن هم من وضعوا انفسهم تحت قصاص قوانين الله التى لا تتغير فلا تعيش انت ايضا حياتك عاجزا مام مشكلاتك وامراضك بسبب عدم ايمانك وتلوم الله لانك تظن انه يتركك ولكن لاتنسى ان الله رغم حبه لك الا ان هناك قوانين تحكم العلاقه بينك وبينه (الموضوع مش كوسه يعنى) واهم قانون "بحسب ايمانك يكون لك"

يقول الكتاب..

السماء والارض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول. (مت 24 : 35 ) 

ولاتطلب من الله استثناء من هذا القانون ولاتعتقد انه سيصنع استثناءات لانه عادل ولو صنع استثناء ولو لمره واحده صار غير عادل والله لا يتفير ابدا



وتذكر ايضا ان لكل البشر الحق للعمل بهذا القانون لان الله لا يفرق بين انسان وانسان وانما جعل الانسان هو من يختار ما يحصل عليه بهذا القانون

ولا تقل لنفسك ان الله سيشفينى من مرضى لانى لى شركه معه او لانى انفذ الوصايا كلها او لانى اخدم الرب كثيرا لكن تاكد ان القانون مطلق للجميع وينفذ دون اى اسباب جانبيه...فقط الايماااان..

الايمان بقوانين الله التى ارسلها لنا فى الكتاب المقدس والتى تستمد قوتها منه فكم من قصص سمعتها عن اناس شفوا من امراض مستعصيه فقط لانهم امنوا بانهم سيشفوا وكنت اتعجب كيف يشفى الله اناس لا تؤمن حتى بصليب المسيح وهناك كثير من المسيحين المؤمنين مرضى؟

اتمنى ان تكون هذه المحاوله المتواضعه منى ان تكون سبب بركه فى حياتك فانا ما دفعنى لكتابه هذا الكلام تجارب شخصيه مررت بها رايت فيها كيف ان قوانين الله تنفذ نفسها بنفسها بغض النظر عمن يطبقها فكونك مؤمنا بالصليب فقط يعطيك غفران خطيتك وحياتك الابديه وفقط ولن يعطيك اى قوه من الله اضافيه كهديه مجانيه مادمت لا تؤمن بها

وتذكر هذا القانون دائما فى حياتك "بحسب ايمانك يكون لك"

ولك ان تتخيل كيف ان مجموعه من العلماء الذين فى اغلب الامر ملحدين يشعرون بوجود هذا القانون فى الحياه فكيف وهو معلن لنا فى الكتاب المقدس لا نعيش به فى حياتنا وننتهر به كل مشكلاتنا ونحقق به كل احلامنا

"فقال لهم يسوع لعدم ايمانكم.فالحق اقول لكم لو كان لكم ايمان مثل حبة خردل لكنتم تقولون لهذا الجبل انتقل من هنا الى هناك فينتقل ولا يكون شيء غير ممكن لديكم. (مت 17 : 20 ) "​


----------



## maroo maroo (28 سبتمبر 2009)

لهم يسوع لعدم ايمانكم.فالحق اقول لكم لو كان لكم ايمان مثل حبة خردل لكنتم تقولون لهذا الجبل انتقل من هنا الى هناك فينتقل ولا يكون شيء غير ممكن لديكم. (مت 17 : 20 ) "


الايمان
ميرررررررررررررسى كتير 
ربناااااااااااااااااااا يباااااااركك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (29 سبتمبر 2009)

بجد موضوع جميل 
مرسي 
ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (30 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع وتأمل جميل شكرا امجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا للموضوع الرب يباركك

رااائع​*


----------



## ashrafwadee (8 أغسطس 2010)

اود ان انبه فقط ان كتاب السر كتاب شيطانى فى النهاية فلا تأخده دستور لحياتك وتذكر ان الله مازال متحكما فى كل امور حياتك فانت لا تستطيع ان تقتل شخصا مثلا بالايمان فكتاب السر يعتمد فى البدايه على المشاعر والكتاب يعلمنا ان القلب اجدع من كل شىء فارجوا لو قمت بقراة كتاب السر الا تصدق كل مافيه

فلا عجب ان الشيطان يغير شكله الى شبه ملاك نور فكاتبى هذا الكتاب يبدوا للوهله الاولى انهم يفكرون صحيحا ولكن فى الواقع فكثير من افكار هذا الكتاب  شيطانيه جدا  اذا قارنتها بالكتاب المقدس 

وانا اعتذر عن الموضوع لانه غير دقيق وملىء بالاخطاء


----------



## amselim (9 أغسطس 2010)

لا اتفق معك بان الموضوع ملئ بالاخطاء( اقصد ما دونتة هنا )
لانك تتحدث عن الطريق الوحيد او اللغة الوحيدة التى بها نتعامل مع اللة

الايمان​العبرانيين الأصحاح 11 العدد 6 
وَلَكِنْ بِدُونِ إِيمَانٍ لاَ يُمْكِنُ إِرْضَاؤُهُ، لأَنَّهُ يَجِبُ أَنَّ الَّذِي يَأْتِي إِلَى اللهِ يُؤْمِنُ بِأَنَّهُ مَوْجُودٌ، وَأَنَّهُ يُجَازِي الَّذِينَ يَطْلُبُونَهُ.

و خير اقتباس يؤكد ما قلتة



> فالجحيم يدخله مئات ان لم يكن الاف يوميا رغم ان خطاياهم مغفوره فعلا لكن الله يلقيهم فى الجحيم رغم حبه لهم لانهم ليس لهم ايمان ان خطاياهم قد غفرت ومنهم اناس على خلق وعاشوا حياة على الارض مشرفه جدا وكانوا ربما فى اخلاقهم افضل من غيرهم كثيرا


حقيقة تقرها كلمة اللة ولا جدال فيها

و لكن ما اريد ان اوضحة لك ما تقولة كلمة اللة

لأَنَّكُمْ بِالنِّعْمَةِ مُخَلَّصُونَ، بِالإِيمَانِ، وَذلِكَ لَيْسَ مِنْكُمْ. هُوَ عَطِيَّةُ اللهِ.

شكرا للموضوع​


----------



## ashrafwadee (15 أغسطس 2010)

نعم يا اخى ولكن الكتاب يقول ايضا تطلبون ولستم تأخذون لانكم تطلبون رديا

فالايمان صحيح شرط العلاقه مع الله ولكنه ليس كالسحر مطلق فى ذاته يفعل اى شىء سىء كان يجتذب الامور السيئه لحياتنا

فالايمان قانون صحيح ولكنه يخضع لارادة الله فى البدايه والنهايه وليس كما يصفه كتاب السر اننا نقدر ان نفعل به مايحلو لنا


----------



## amselim (19 أغسطس 2010)

> فالايمان قانون صحيح ولكنه يخضع لارادة الله فى البدايه والنهايه وليس كما يصفه كتاب السر اننا نقدر ان نفعل به مايحلو لنا


كلام صحيح
فانا اعلق على ما نقلتة حضرتك بالموضوع و لم اقرا هذا الكتاب
رسالة يعقوب الأصحاح 4 العدد 3 
تَطْلُبُونَ وَلَسْتُمْ تَأْخُذُونَ، لأَنَّكُمْ تَطْلُبُونَ رَدِيّاً لِكَيْ تُنْفِقُوا فِي لَذَّاتِكُمْ.


----------

